# morrow hub problems need help



## hemi (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a 41 shelby with a marrow hub its been sitting for atleast 40 years in doors. but all the grease on the bearings was hard so i wanted to clean them and regrease. well every thing went good until i took the rear hub apart. didnt realize how hard they are to get right. not like a new departure. it went together fine but the adjustment must be wrong because it takes the crank like three revolutions backwards to get the brake to come on. can any one help me with this. thanks in advance.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 28, 2010)

*Morrow hub*

I have a book with the repair/adjusting procedure in it. I'll see if I can find time to scan it for you.


----------



## NNNTX (Oct 28, 2010)

Gordon, I have a Morrow that seems to be in need of adjustment too. Could you please post that scan here? Thanks


----------



## hemi (Oct 28, 2010)

thank you for your help. when i was a kid i would pull coaster brakes apart all the time. none were like this the best part is i had no idea about these being hard to work on till after i was done and looked on line and everyone says not to take them apart from the brake side. thats exactly what i did. oh well i get it. thanks again


----------



## Gordon (Oct 28, 2010)

Hope this helps! The file was too big to upload here, so I am providing the url.

http://www.nemontel.net/~gbradbury/morrow.pdf


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Gordon, would you mind if I cleaned straightened and gave these an overall photoshop tune up and reposted them? I'd like to repost them here and maybe on the hub thread I have going on my site here:
http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/f...21&t=397&sid=c31cda11d0036893cfe3da9c14ca7881


----------



## Gordon (Oct 28, 2010)

Go for it - no problem as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## hemi (Oct 28, 2010)

thank you again for the help i guess i had it together right. it worked when i took it for a ride and right as i came around the corner (i live 4 houses away) it needed three rotations backwards to stop. checked the chain it had loosened on the ride it seems fine now but have not test rode it.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Hemi,
It sounds like the clutch is not engaging properly. Check the coils spring, it may be weak. Check the clutch teeth on the there are two mating pieces with teeth that engage, the teeth may be worn.
If you still need help, contact me. I have lots of NOS and used Morrow parts.
chris ioakimedes
Fairfax. California
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## hemi (Oct 29, 2010)

the brake worked pretty good before i took it apart. i know that the way that the parts look nothing is worn. my wifes grandfather bought the bike new before the war and rode it during not to much after my father in law put new tires and handle bars on in the 50's he rode it very little and it sat in their backk house since the 50's. thanks if i ever need parts i know now where to get them.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Oct 30, 2010)

Morrow hub can be a trick to reassemble. The two parts that go on the axel, with the spring between them,(clutch?)must have proper clearance for thing to work right. I think the clearance is 1/32 to 1/16th of an inch. What I have done in the past, if thing don't work right, is take only the outer piece of the clutch off and try to thread it back on the axel with the clearance as close as possible. It seems that too much clearance and either the braking issue or the same type of problem when pedaling forward.


----------

